# Moderate/Conscious Sedation Question



## rcrosse (Mar 25, 2009)

We are new to moderate sedation coding and are trying to figure out if we can bill for sedation when the case is shorter than 30 minutes since the procedure code reads "First 30 Minutes".  We also need to know if we can bill for less than 15 minutes additionally.  We bill general anesthesia based on 1-15 minute increments, but did not know if this also applied to moderate sedation.  If anyone has or can point me in the direction of proper guidelines, I would really appreciate the information.

Rhonda Crosse, CPC


----------



## CatLaw (Mar 25, 2009)

*moderate sedation*

Since the code for moderate sedation is not an anesthesia code, you would not follow the same guidelines as anesthesia.  The first moderate sedation code is basically stating "up to" the first 30 minutes.  The additional code is also "up to" the next 15 minutes.  And if it passed an additional 15 minutes, you would code it again. (ex: If it was an hour, 18 yr old pt, you would code 99144, 99145x2).  I believe I am correct, unless anyone else would like to suggest otherwise.


----------

